
Show HN: We 3D printed door keys from a photo - anatol123
https://all3dp.com/3d-printed-key/
======
benologist
Show HN is reserved for usable stuff and explicitly not blog posts:

    
    
        Show HN is for something you've made that other people   
        can play with. HN users can try it out, give you 
        feedback, and ask questions in the thread.
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

